
Show HN: Learn the Amazon Echo with Python - johnwheeler
https://alexatutorial.com/
======
johnwheeler
Last month I announced Flask-Ask

[https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-
ask](https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-ask)

This month I made these videos and website. They show me live coding and
interacting with an Echo Tap to get you up to speed fast with Flask-Ask and
the Alexa Skills Kit.

The first one, Flask-Ask Quickstart, shows how to create an Alexa Skill in
under 5 minutes. It assumes you've already registered a developers account
with Amazon at [https://developers.amazon.com](https://developers.amazon.com),
but you don't need to own an Echo. You can use the web-based simulator at
[https://EchoSim.io](https://EchoSim.io)

Please e-mail me at john@johnwheeler.org if you have any issues with the
videos, feedback on how to improve them, or need support with Flask-Ask

More videos are on the way. Thank you!

